# Fanes 6.0 mit 160mm Gabel?



## flowtrails (5. Mai 2019)

Hi

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Fanes 6.0? Kann man sie auch mit einer 160mm Gabel aufbauen? Habe eine nigelnagel neue Pike und es wäre schade die wieder weg zu geben....

Wie fährt sich das Bike bergauf? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung?

Danke


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Mai 2019)

Die 6er ist 4mm höher als die 5er vom Tretlager her. Von daher könnte das gerade noch gehen.

Ich fahre die 5er mit 180er Gabel und empfinde das Tretlager tief wenn es etwas hakelig nach oben geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (18. Oktober 2019)

Zur Not dicken Reifen an die Front.... Und heck. 

Gent die pike denn definitiv nicht über 160mm,also evtl ne debon air feder der anderen Gabeln montierbar? Oder ist dann zu wenig überpappung der standrohre mit dem casting?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (14. Januar 2020)

Dann laufen ggf. die Standrohre aus den Führungsbuchsen (intern im Holm verklebt - die müssen ganz überlappen). Muss man messen, kann funktionieren. Der Anschlag der Dämpfungskartusche begrenzt den maximal möglichen Hub. Die sollte nie an den Anschlag gefahren werden.
Bei einer Lyrik 180 gehen da noch 10 mm. Allerdings saugt sich die DebonAir Negativfeder eh hoch, d.h. 160mm sind ja eigentlich nur 150mm.


----------

